# Price Watch Pages Updated



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jul 2, 2013)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2013/07/price-watch-pages-updated/"></g:plusone></div><div style="float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;"><a href="https://twitter.com/share" class="twitter-share-button" data-count="vertical" data-url="http://www.canonrumors.com/2013/07/price-watch-pages-updated/">Tweet</a></div>
<p><strong>New additions to the price watch pages

</strong>We have added two new sections to the price watch pages here at Canon Rumors. You’ll now find <a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/cameras/price-watch-mirrorless/" target="_blank">EOS M products</a> as well as <a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/lenses/price-watch-sigma/" target="_blank">Sigma lenses</a>. You can find them under the menus at the top right.</p>
<ul>
<li><strong><a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/lenses/price-watch-sigma/" target="_blank">Sigma Lenses</a></strong></li>
<li><strong><a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/cameras/price-watch-mirrorless/" target="_blank">EOS Mirrorless</a></strong></li>
</ul>
<p>If there are any other products you think should be added to the price watch pages, please let us know.</p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------

